# Spar Urethane over water-based stain/sealer



## EMayo (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, I am finally applying finish to the walls and ceilings in my log home and need help from someone on whether I can apply spar urethane over a water-based stain/sealer. I have used spar urethane on my bathroom vanity and utility cabinets but would also like to apply it to my bathroom walls and ceilings for moisture protection but want to be sure that my water-based stain/sealer will not cause a problem later on.

Anyone know the answer 

Thanks


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 19, 2008)

As long as it's completely dry, you can use a spar urethane over water based stains. Spar will seal and adhere to the fibers of the wood and into the pores. Since water base or oil based stains do not seal the wood completely, the spar will be fine.

Spar over paint is a completely different thing though. Spar will yellow over time and will leave streaks where it's thicker and thinner... Will look horrible. May peel because the paint seals and has a smooth finish, will not blend in over paint if you have a repair to do later on.


----------



## Rainsford (Nov 22, 2008)

I think oil based over water based works, in general, but the other way around is not as reliable, or even possible at times. Any thoughts on this?


----------

